# Update pics of Minton aka 'Beefy'



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Some updated pictures of Minton. He will be six months in a couple of weeks, he weighs 10.5 kg (Hattie is only 8.6kg) and lumbers about like a reserve for Exeter Chiefs!. He is so much more chilled than his half sister, rarely barks does not seem to be stressed by much. No signs yet of any 'man bits' keep having a feel but guess he is saving his best till last!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh he is gorgeous!! What a stunning colour he is too xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful boy and yes gorgeous rich colouring 

xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking good, going quite curly now as well. Can't believe he's nearly 6 months already.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Minton is a chunky monkey!! I agree with everyone else, beautiful colour, and I love seeing the change from your pic of him as a tiny puppy to the boy he is today!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh he's growing up, time flies, you really notice his colour in those pictures he's a beautiful boy xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Minton, I'm sure he has just got big bones!! I think you were disturbing his peace by taking pictures.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Minton is scrummy Sue ... nothing wrong with being a solid boy  ... his coat colour reminds me of a ginger biscuit, yumm, rich and delicious


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love him!! He's a gorgeous, golden teddy bear! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Is he really 6 months old already, my that times gone quick.

He's gorgeous and definitely looks rather chilled out.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is so handsome! The poor guy looks so tired, but so cute at the same time. I have taken so many pictures of Scarlett randomly sleeping because I think that they look so cute


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Minton is scrummy Sue ... nothing wrong with being a solid boy  ... his coat colour reminds me of a ginger biscuit, yumm, rich and delicious


Did wonder if Stief would have been a better name he could have had a button in his right ear. He is just such a lovely cuddly monkey! Sometimes I may feel it would have been so much easier if Hattie had been so chilled but I guess that is the (joy!) of puppies you really do not know what you are getting and of course I love her to bits but just wish for her sake she was less worried but maybe in 12 months time we are all settled.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Scarlett said:


> He is so handsome! The poor guy looks so tired, but so cute at the same time. I have taken so many pictures of Scarlett randomly sleeping because I think that they look so cute


Life is just such a drag! You have to play with your sister when you really would like to be sleeping, then there is the rugby practice for Exeter Chiefs as a prop forward! Chasing and holding that ball really takes it out of you!


----------

